# Post your Enduro/Super D rigs here...



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Got Super D?


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Here is my original build. It has been updated lately, but no good pictures yet.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

2010 Turner 5.Spot
RP23
Reverb
Havoc AM wheels
55 RC3 Ti
Formual RX brakes
WTB Weir Wolf 2.55 LT Front and Rear
Candy 2s
Just under 32 lbs (a little portly for Enduro but unflappable in the rough)
Running a triple in this pic but am in the process of switching over to a double or single ring set up with guide.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey Moderator man, how about making the other thread that was started and has a few more posts a sticky and combine the two?


----------



## OP4guy (Jul 16, 2011)

My 2010 Norco LT 6.3 which I just got. Replaced my Fluid because I wanted something that could tackle a little bit more. So far I haven't done much to it except put my Havoc Am wheels on, a Funn Fatboy bar and some Ruffians. next will be a stem, peddles and post and I will call it done until parts start to die


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

2012 NomadC with a boxxer.


----------



## Doc D (Nov 16, 2006)

08' Cannondale Prophet, it's been good to me since new. Rides great now, but future plans are to reduce rear shock travel so I can adjust the geo to drop the BB and slack out the HT angle. I'm always the limiting factor whether it be the climb or descent.


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

*'12 Nickel B*

Size XL. Built for my first season of racing next year. Currently 30.x lbs. ~5" front and rear travel.

XFusion Velvet, Fox Float RL, Reverb post, Nyx saddle, 650b Flows, Pacenti NeoMotos (or Nevegals), XX crankset, X0 ders&brakes&triggers, MRP 2X, Forte Convert pedals, Gravity Light 777mm bars, Skyway lock-ons. Been training on it for two weeks, really digging it.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

IndecentExposure said:


> 2012 NomadC with a boxxer.


Badass!


----------



## Darkstar187 (Sep 6, 2010)

here is my rig!


----------



## silent assassin (May 31, 2008)

Those are some nice enduro rigs!


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is me and my bike right after the race. Love the bike, hate the fork.

Finished First place in Cat 2 with 4th fastest overall time of all Cat 1, Cat 2, and Pro riders.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Stoked that Enduro races are starting to pop up here in the Philippines. Here's my rig:


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

My '09 Remedy 7...










...put to good use on the first Enduro races here in Portugal:


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

I have been racing Tracers for the last 12months but moved onto a Carbine last weekend. Did well in it's first Gravity Enduro with a podium in A grade.


----------



## rollinrob (Feb 22, 2004)

Brand Spankin New 5 inches of lovely travel Giant Trance X 29er 1


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Here is mine. 
Cannondale Rize 
Full xt build except formula k24 brakes. 
28 lbs as sits
















I tapped that


----------



## sethius (Apr 22, 2008)

IndecentExposure said:


> 2012 NomadC with a boxxer.


very intesting spec, howd it ride?


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Very cool thread. I wish south jersey had some mountains to do this on/I need to work out more.....


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I could reduce some weight in the rims and tires, and seat....but I ride it well 

Upgraded to the Mojo... It's faster


----------



## buck8154 (Sep 27, 2012)

*07' Slayer SXC 70*

Here is an older pic of my Slayer...I will update with a new pic when I get back from Afghanistan.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

There have been a few changes, but this is my whip. I purchased this for the primary purpose of Super D racing, which has now morphed into Enduro. Sick bike. Moving over to a Carbine 27.5 asap though & I can't wait! She weighs in at 28lbs with the following;

Tracer VP
Rockshox Revelation
DT Swiss EX1750 wheels
Truvativ Noir cranks
XTR 9sp shifting
Hayes brakes
Thomson Elite post
RS Reverb (alternate)
Sella Italia SLR
Crank Bros Egg beater triple Ti
Crank Bros Ti Acid (alt)
Conti Mtn King 2.4s
King HS
Monkeylite bar
Ergon grips
Rubber Chicken Mojo

A straight-up build over to a Carbine gets me down to 26 lbs! (27lbs in Enduro trim)


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Updates to my rig;
Pushed Monarch RC3 rear (incredible)
2x10 XTR 40-28 Front
XTR Brakes (incredible)
Carbon Havoc bars from carbon Haven
Current tires Hans Dampf Trailstar front and Conti Mountain King 2.2 Protection rear


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

This is my Pivot Mach 5.7 Carbon. Weighs about 27lbs as-is. This will be my first year racing enduro, but I race a lot of crits for the road and I've done a few XC races so I'm psyched.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

robncircus said:


> This is my Pivot Mach 5.7 Carbon. Weighs about 27lbs as-is. This will be my first year racing enduro, but I race a lot of crits for the road and I've done a few XC races so I'm psyched.


Wow, gorgeous


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

That is a very nice looking pivot.


----------



## Vindiu (Nov 8, 2012)

Th bike I've been racing all this year. Electronic shifting and a couple of dirty tricks more.


----------



## Vindiu (Nov 8, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chamua (May 1, 2012)

Does anybody using Orange Alpine or Patriot for Enduro racing


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

Vindiu said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This bike looks cool! Can you post a spec list?


----------



## Vindiu (Nov 8, 2012)

Whip Chop! said:


> This bike looks cool! Can you post a spec list?


Here it goes:

Nox FR 6.5 frame.
Shock:Manitou Evolver ISX6 
Fork: Lyric RC2
F Hub: Hope Evo2 20mm
RHub: BCB Rolling Stones Prototype
Spokes: DT Competition, alu nipples 14mm brake side, 12mm non brake side
Rims: No Tubes ZTR Crest 32H Later in the season rear was changed to ZTR Flow after collapsing the Crest.
Tires: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Evo SS/Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 Evo SS/Maxis Minion DHF 2.35 ST 1Ply/Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 ST 2Ply (depending on the race/track/course)
Brakes: Hygia Elite with Hygia Aspire (24mm piston) front caliper.
Rotors: BCB Vinyl, 180mm F/160mm R
Crankset: Lightning, later BCB Prototype.
Chainrings: Blackspire 22-38/24-38 depending on the race.
Pedals: Xpedo Face Off XMX18AC/Exustar PM215Ti. Platforms used mainly for training, clipless for racing
Chain: KCNC Gold 10S
Chain Retention Device: BCB Prototype
Cassette: Shimano XT 10s 11-34, later XTR 11-34
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura-Ace Di2/BCB cage
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura-Ace Di2
Shifters: BCB Rollìa Prototype
Seatpost: ICE Lift 
Saddle: Tioga Spider
Stem: Syntace Superforce
Handlebar: Syntace Vector Carbon 740
Headst: Acros

Full story here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...ronic-shifting-year-enduro-racing-823201.html


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Vindiu said:


> Here it goes:
> 
> Rims: No Tubes ZTR Crest 32H Later in the season rear was changed to ZTR Flow after collapsing the Crest.


After scrolling through the pics I was going to make a comment about how the crest rims must be much stronger than I thought they were... Looks like I won't be making that comment.


----------



## Vindiu (Nov 8, 2012)

noosa2 said:


> After scrolling through the pics I was going to make a comment about how the crest rims must be much stronger than I thought they were... Looks like I won't be making that comment.


Haha, I just weight in at 67 kg, bit less than 150 lbs, but even so I was too optimistic about them. It is fair to mention, though, that the front one made the whole season. It's quite funny to see a Minion DHF 2ply mounted on it.

One of the pics there shows a rear Crest sticker... just the sticker to colormatch the rest of the bike, as the guys that make these stickers do them only for XC models (lycra junkies ). But it's peeling as you see, not even the sticker works for the rear :skep:


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

vindiu said:


> but it's peeling as you see, not even the sticker works for the rear :skep:


lol


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

robncircus said:


> This is my Pivot Mach 5.7 Carbon. Weighs about 27lbs as-is. This will be my first year racing enduro, but I race a lot of crits for the road and I've done a few XC races so I'm psyched.


This is such a pretty Pivot. Which handlebars are those?


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

hmorsi said:


> This is such a pretty Pivot. Which handlebars are those?


Those are the Ritchey WCS Trail Carbon Bars. 710 wide and really damn light (claimed 193 grams I think). They have a +5mm rise and 9 degree backsweep, and I really enjoy them.


----------



## Sachem6 (Apr 30, 2008)

*2011 Kona Coilair*

Weighed in at 29lbs


----------



## expatrider (Feb 1, 2005)

*The Nomad's not bad for Enduro . . .*

but I have to get out and race more this coming season


----------



## Canislupus (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Canislupus (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Now with 1x10. XX1 on order


----------



## mantra (Feb 28, 2006)

1x11??


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

*Yeti SB-66*

Heavy build of 33.5lbs for my heavy tail for Enduro racing. Placed 1st at Oregon Enduro Finals in Cat II last season. Soon to be on a Banshee Rune V2 for the upcoming year!


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

I ran a few of the Oregon Enduro races with this bike in 2012. I'm really looking forward to 2013!
Covered in mud after a few runs down two turn tables and the rest of Sandy Ridge


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

mantra said:


> 1x11??


Yes, going 1x11:thumbsup: Currently 1x10


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

finch6013 said:


> I ran a few of the Oregon Enduro races with this bike in 2012. I'm really looking forward to 2013!
> Covered in mud after a few runs down two turn tables and the rest of Sandy Ridge


Dirty rig looks sexy for some reason..haha...great machine.
Can u tell us more about the front mudguard / fender u have there.

Good luck on your next race.


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

The fender is a mucky Nuts Bender fender copy I mad myself out of some plastic that is similar to the thickness other manufacturers use. Works great at keeping muck out of your face as you can tell by the lack of mud on the bars/controls. I have enough material left for about 10 more fenders. I just got myself a new set of flow ex on hopes for my christmas present. I'll post up a clean pic with the new wheels one of these days soon.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Last bike was more my super d bike here is the enduro bike for the season. Lyrik 170 soon to be on the front.







GT sanction, XT build, crossmax wheels, Hans dampf tires, 780 atlas bars, saint brakes. Reverb is waiting for a bleed before it goes on.

I tapped that


----------



## Dg designs (Apr 29, 2012)

Dusting off my Santa Cruz BLT, circa 2006 to try some enduro this year. I upgraded the brakes and wheels last year. Might pck up an xt shadow plus rd and shifter and go 1x10 this year. Is a dropper seat post really needed?


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

the problem with owning a dropper post is that you will want one for every bike once you start using one. probably one of the best components I've ever owned, right up there with disc brakes...


----------



## Dg designs (Apr 29, 2012)

Kind of what I thought. The Thompson I have now is really to short anyway. Does anyone run one without the remote.. Trying to simplify the cockpit not add to it.


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

I've tried both, and when things start getting hairy at speed I do not want to be taking my hands off the bars to try and drop my seat. if you run a Reverb with the opposite side (run a right hand lever underneath the bar on the left hand side) it protects that lever too.


----------



## Dg designs (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

Bombin4X said:


> the problem with owning a dropper post is that you will want one for every bike once you start using one. probably one of the best components I've ever owned, right up there with disc brakes...


I've ran dropper posts on all my bikes on/off going on almost 7 yrs now and used to swear by them as well. Lately, I don't run them at all unless the terrain totally requires one (up/down/up/down/etc) and was pretty stoked to be able to run the Oregon Enduro Finals race the whole weekend for all 7 race stages with no dropper post and did better than I have in other Enduro's/Super D's when running them (placed 1st in my Cat!). Decided to not run one at my last race as most timed descending stages don't require them as long as you can pedal out of the saddle here and there for short periods of time when needed. I was pretty discouraged with dropper posts for Enduro racing after I snapped a remote cable just before the only climb section on last stage of one race at start of season last year, causing the post the stay in most extended position and bouncing around like a pogo whenever trying to sit down in lowered position that almost killed me on the steep descent at end of race. So for me, dropper posts are more of a nuisance for Enduro racing at least (don't even run them for regular trail/AM riding anymore as I prefer the simplicity and reliability of standard post and most trails I ride go straight up to down and don't mind manually adjusting before the descent) and not really required for Enduro's as most timed stages don't have climbs mid stage like Super D's did.


----------



## Dg designs (Apr 29, 2012)

Good point about enduro racing and the climbs not being timed. I've spent a lot of time tonight researching and it doesn't sound like all of the kinks are worked out yet unless you want to spend $400. Definitely don't see that kind of value in it.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I have mixed feelings on dropper post. One day I love them the next day I dont. The biggest down side is you get used to a saddle being dropped and ride like that. Then when it does not work or drop you cant ride your bike worth a crap anymore and get the your tant slapped by the post cause you are not used to it being there anymore. I normally just ride with my post droppped a bit all the time and dont race to the top. That way i can get you muscle memory made that it is there.


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with what Jgusta says completely. I have had identical experience and no longer use a dropper. I run my seat at a hight that I can get behind it on all the descents in my area but still high enough to sit and pedal with some efficacy. For my bike and body size this ends up with my seat being at about knee hight while standing on the bike. I have also found that being able to use the seat between your knees for bike control at times is handy so its another plus.


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

Dg designs said:


> Good point about enduro racing and the climbs not being timed. I've spent a lot of time tonight researching and it doesn't sound like all of the kinks are worked out yet unless you want to spend $400. Definitely don't see that kind of value in it.


Yeah for everyday trail riding on undulating terrain (always put one on when riding Sedona or SW UT) they are very nice to have, but for most Enduro's here in the states at least, they are not really required as you can just manually raise the post for the untimed climb sections when you are done with each descending timed stage. The only one I would maybe consider now is the KS LEV, but at $420 for the 150mm and still being a bit of a gamble with reliability (my KS Supernatural 150mm had to be sent back multiple times due to failure in the first year), it's a big no go for me. Next one for me if I do, is going to be non remote (lever) type in 6", which is only the KS Supernatural for now. Wish Thomson's new dropper post was going to be 6" as 5" isn't long enough for my longer legs as I would be willing to give that a shot.


----------



## fai (Sep 3, 2004)

El Ciclon with DHX air, X9 type 2 rear mech. by Alanatriversidecyclecentre, on Flickr


----------



## lucianofreeride (Dec 24, 2012)

Large Commencal Meta 666
Marzocchi 55 custom tuned
Fox RP23
2x9 XT drivetrain (24/36 by 11-34)
Elixir 5 brakes 203/185 rotors
50mm Straitline stem and HS spacers
Opium 3 handlebar 780mm
Cobalt 3 seatpost
Hope QR seat collar
Stan's Flow wheels
WTB Weirwolf 2.5/Nokian NBX 2.35 front/rear tires
Crank Bros rear QR
The DH saddle
Lizard Skins grips
Jagwire cables and hoses


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Man I sure did love that weirwolf 2.5 tire!


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

hitechredneck said:


> Man I sure did love that weirwolf 2.5 tire!


Good tire. Have been running one on the front of my bike for two seasons without issues.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michael7383 (Jan 8, 2013)

```

```
Niner RIP 9
Sram X0 Drivetrain
Fox CTD remote front and rear suspension
Fox DOSS seat post

I don't get to ride it until February though.


----------



## silent assassin (May 31, 2008)

How many cables and levers do you have on the bars?


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Everyday rider + race rig. Trail pic is with Crosstrails, but Santa brought me some new XTR Trail wheels.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

My new Rune V2


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

rednova75 said:


> My new Rune V2


Nice ride! How do you like the Conti Baron on the rear?


----------



## michael7383 (Jan 8, 2013)

silent assassin said:


> How many cables and levers do you have on the bars?


Too many, But I am interested to see how the remote Fox CTD system works as a whole.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

That Rune looks really slack!


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Whip Chop! said:


> Nice ride! How do you like the Conti Baron on the rear?


When the trails start to get wet it is my go to rear tire. I love the black chilli compound of the Conti's as it just grips, but allows for pretty decent rolling resistance. It is definitely not the best for hard pack as you really notice the big square knobs! It is pretty light weight for being a solid winter/AM tire. I also like the square edge knobs for techy rocky climbs as they bite really well. The one down side is that they will just not go tubeless!

@ Hitechredneck, Yeah it definitely has a slack HTA (around 65.5 - 66 deg.), and this is with the drop outs in the middle setting, so it can go slacker  Despite the slackness the bike climbs really well, but when it is pointed DH it opens up and becomes like a mini DH rig, it inspires so much confidence


----------



## Quadro (Aug 14, 2008)

My ride from little different enviroment..


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

That will be a fast rig!


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

*My LaPierre Spicy 516*

Here's my new LaPierre Spicy 516 2012. Completely standard, fresh out of the box. Planning on buying XT trailpedals, changing the tires to HansDampf and perhaps buy new handlebars, but I think thats about it.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

Geir said:


> Here's my new LaPierre Spicy 516 2012. Completely standard, fresh out of the box. Planning on buying XT trailpedals, changing the tires to HansDampf and perhaps buy new handlebars, but I think thats about it.


Wow, that looks great. Especially the matching green on the brakes and the pivots. Kudos!


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I really like the lines on that bike, it looks like its hauling ass just sitting still. Those rubber queens are great all around tires, give em a go before you spend lots of cash on new rubber.


----------



## nissmo127 (May 31, 2010)

My new 27.5" Enduro rig I was going to sell it(due to injury over the winter) But I may just keep it now that I am healing up...It really needs a black fork and my Formula brakes put back on it!


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

hitechredneck said:


> I really like the lines on that bike, it looks like its hauling ass just sitting still. Those rubber queens are great all around tires, give em a go before you spend lots of cash on new rubber.


No need to spend any cash. I allready had the HansDampf tires laying around at home  The rubberqueens are now coming to use on another bike :thumbsup:


----------



## michael7383 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Suspension Travel?*

How much suspension is everyone using in enduro/super-d racing?


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

This is my Stumpjumper Elite. I've had it a few years and have slowly built it how I want it. Haven't raced an enduro but plan to this summer. Thinking of trying a 1x10 setup this year. I will pedal and or push my bike uphill to ride it back down.

2011 Stumpjumper
Renthal Fat Bar Carbon lite/Duo Stem
Stans Flows/Hope hubs
2.3 Purgatory/2.2 Captain
Brainless=replaced brain with RP23
CP Blacklight 125mm
Enduro BB and forkseals/wipers


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

michael7383 said:


> How much suspension is everyone using in enduro/super-d racing?


You will typically see anywhere from 4 to 7 inches of travel depending on the course. But the majority of bikes that I've seen sit around 5 to 6 inches.


----------



## nissmo127 (May 31, 2010)

michael7383 said:


> How much suspension is everyone using in enduro/super-d racing?


Most of the courses I have rode (so far) are not super rough aggressive DH style so 150mm to 160mm works great. I rode another brand last year(160mm) but I am going to ride my 27.5" converted Butcher this year its 150mm rear and 160mm up front


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

Canyon Strive with 160mm travel front and rear. Fun machine for lift days at Vail Mtn, a few enduro events, and some longer backcountry rides.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

A bit of upgrading to my Sanction, Full XO drivetrain except XX cassette, Lyrik coil fork, saint brakes, crossmax st. Hopefully should be a good do everything weapon for the Big mountain enduro series.


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

hitechredneck said:


> A bit of upgrading to my Sanction, Full XO drivetrain except XX cassette, Lyrik coil fork, saint brakes, crossmax st. Hopefully should be a good do everything weapon for the Big mountain enduro series.
> 
> View attachment 770267


Nice ride! I too have a Sanction. I will post a pic of all the upgrades I've done to it soon. Love that bike. How are the Hans Dampf's treating you?


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

*Lapierre Spicy 516 with RaceFace Atlas Green Monster*

Love that GT! Looks really fast and robust.. Got a new stem and handlebars on my Lapierre this weekend. RaceFace Atlas stem and RaceFace Atlas GreenMonster Limited bars.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about my hans damps. On my bike with a 68 degree headangle they are the cats meow I love them to death. That said for some reason on my 66 degree headangle GT they tend to feel a bit more round and the "edge" is not quite as strong as I like. I think it is because the two different bikes corner different and with the slacker head angle the bike needs to be leaned over and more weight pushed on the front where I feel the more square tires do better. Could be just me, but check back with me in a bit about them when I have more ride time with them on this bike.


----------



## tkrowe (Jul 8, 2011)

I need to try one of those weirwolfs.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

My latest iteration. Yes, I have issues...




























Setup is HD/RS Lyrik 170/XX1

Waiting for Easton to finish their XX1 freehub so that is why I am currently running an AL rear wheel. My Monarch RC3 is at Push for a refresh so that is why I am running the RP23 which is meh I have two rides on the Lyrik now and am starting to get it feeling really nice. XX1 is about 3 weeks in and I like it a lot.


----------



## coiler-d (Sep 2, 2004)

How's the water taste?


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Lol it was great. Bottle was on there for race day and I just screwed the cap off and drank it that way. No reason to carry my Camelback for two 6 minute runs.


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's my enduro rig, at least it will be once I enter my first race in June

Yeti Asr7
1x9
Fox Van 36 160mm
Fox RC4 coil shock
Magura Louise brakes
Reverb dropper


----------



## markmyers (Feb 11, 2013)

Sick ride
thanks for your service so we can be free to rally bikes


----------



## markmyers (Feb 11, 2013)

Pivot Firebird with XT build (large)
close to 6.7" travel front and rear
Weighs just over 31lb with pedals
Absolute murderer going down and still flys uphill somehow.

I can't wait to race enduro this year. It's still a long ways off and I can't stop thinking about it. Signed up for 3 of the Big Mountain Enduro so far.


----------



## vetprowanab (Apr 7, 2010)

My Maverick ML8. Still one of my most favorite rigs. Ethan Franklin is still around to tune the suspension so it's ridding better than ever. 31 pounds, XT 3x10 kit, Mavic 819 wheels, Maverick dropper post, trying out a slightly taller handlebar now. Should be able to hit up 2 or 3 of the Big Mountain Enduro series races this year.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

No picture just yet, as I'm in AFG. The parts are showing up at my parents house one by one, and here's the plan:

I have these so far:

SC Blur LTc w/CTD 
DT Swiss EXM 150
DT 240 15/10mm hubs
X9 crank w/36t Bling Ring
XO rear d/shifter
Syntace FlatForce 66mm stem
King InSet

Need to buy:
Bars (Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm)
Cassette (XO)
Rims (650b or 26"?) and spokes
Tires (Leading towards Schwalbe. NN or HD snakeskin)
XT brakes
Seat (Fizik)
Seatpost


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm set. Season starts in about 3 weeks. I cut it a bit fine finishing this off


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Beautiful bike


----------



## gsxr1000dave (Nov 17, 2008)

2010 trek scratch 7 coil that i converted to air. I put a 2012 lyrik rc2dh fork set at 170 to match the frame and a monarch plus for the rear which should work awesome. I upgraded everything to x9 components. I installed a compand post from specialized on this bike but I had to buy a shim from 30.9 to 31.6 which worked good. I want to try to convert it to a 650B bike but dont think there is enough room with the new lyrik fork. Its a little on the porky side(35.5 lbs) but should be a fun bike going down the hills


----------



## juancho142 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here´s my rig:

Frame: 2011 GT Force frame small size, 6" travel
Fork: Rock Shox Pike Race U-turn 95-140mm
Seatpost: CB Joplin 4R
Handlebars: Specialized Enduro low rise 720mm
Stem: Kalloy UNO 60mm
Hubs: Novatec (DH-SB41 front, can´t recall rear model)
Spokes and Nipples: Pillar 2.0mm/16mm
Rims: DT Swiss 445D
Brakes, crankset & RD: Shimano Deore 
Cassette: SRAM PG-970 11-34 (custom made from a 11-32 and spares)
Pedals: CB Mallet (switching to some good ol´ shimano DX soon)
Grips: Lizard Skins Peaty 
How it rides: f*ckin awesome
Soon: Hopefully a Lyric and some offset bushings for the shock to slacken the HA


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

gsxr1000dave said:


> 2010 trek scratch 7 coil that i converted to air. I put a 2012 lyrik rc2dh fork set at 170 to match the frame and a monarch plus for the rear which should work awesome. I upgraded everything to x9 components. I installed a compand post from specialized on this bike but I had to buy a shim from 30.9 to 31.6 which worked good. I want to try to convert it to a 650B bike but dont think there is enough room with the new lyrik fork. Its a little on the porky side(35.5 lbs) but should be a fun bike going down the hills


Are you using Slime filled tubes with wire bead tires? That is a great build, but I can't understand where all the weight came from.


----------



## gsxr1000dave (Nov 17, 2008)

Salespunk said:


> Are you using Slime filled tubes with wire bead tires? That is a great build, but I can't understand where all the weight came from.


The tires are a specialized clutch and purgatory with tubes. whats killing it i think are the wheelset, command post and wellco pedals. The post and seat are probably about 500 to 700 grams and the wheelset I bet is well over 2200 to 2400 grams and wellco pedals are 500 grams. I am going to get a set of easton havens, I think and there only 1600 grams which 1.5 to 2 lbs lighter. I would hate to see how heavy it would have been with the coil stuff on it(37 ish!!!)


----------



## AntiPavement (Mar 23, 2012)

I was enjoying looking at all your bike porn so I thought I'd contribute. 
I think this will treat me good for the Crested Butte BME, 
I feel like I ride enduro type terrain quite a bit and this bike has been kick ass!

Intense Carbine Frame
White Bros Loop front Fork
XT Brakes
X9 drive train set up
Chromag bars and stem
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 on the front
Maxxis High Roller 2.3 on the rear
Gravity Dropper
***A dog to motivate me to get out in the winter***


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

It's probably going to be a bit much for the Enduro's out here but it's what I got so it's going to be run!










On the plus side, it's not exactly heavy...


----------



## J_BAT (Mar 22, 2011)

2006 specialized S-Works FSR Enduro.
Race face crank
E thirteen bash guard and chain ring
Rocks shox pike adjustable 90mm-140mm
Fox rear shock
Spank Tweet 28 oohbah rims
Maxxis high roller 2 
Pergatory .. Something rear tire. 
Juicy brakes 
And some other stuff


----------



## Yeti303 (Feb 19, 2012)

*My Enduro Rig*

2013 Tallboy LTc with a full XT Grupo. It's got the extra Kashima coating on the rear shock as well. DT Swiss 350 hubs laced to WTB Frequency tubeless rims. E13 bashguard/roller combo and a KS Supernatural 125mm dropper. This guy is right at 27 lbs.


----------



## atamayo (Nov 28, 2007)

*Ibis hd 170*

Ibis HD 170


----------



## bigcrs (Oct 27, 2008)

monty797 said:


> It's probably going to be a bit much for the Enduro's out here but it's what I got so it's going to be run!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Good to see The One in the mix. I should pull my finger and post mine up.

Whats the weight? Can't make it out in the pic.

Edit - I can now see the scale reading, (now that I widened the screen) that's light for THE ONE!


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Enduro Rig V 2.0...3.0 will include a different (lighter) front wheel, rear tire, and BBG.

Knolly Endorphin...custom green
Marzocchi 55CR lowered to 150mm
Flow/Crossmax wheels
Reverb
45x710 stem/bars
1x9 @ 34 x 11/34
Hope chain guide

31ish lbs??


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Another Knolly for the mix:



















Hoping to race a couple of the BME this season. Especially since the first one is in my home state!


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

This bike just keeps getting better!!!


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine. Cube Stereo SLT. 10.6kg


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Wow a 23lb 160mm bike with a dropper post!! Do you have a picture of that on a scale?


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Its a 29`er 140. Havn`t got a pic, but can take one next time i`m round the shop. We weighed the frame and shock to 2220g, Reynolds carbon wheels laced on Tune hubs 1420g, XX group set with RF next crankset, all ti bolts and formal carbon brakes. It weighed 10.1kg out of the box with tune seatpost and innertubes. I don`t think there is another factory made 140 29`er on the market with this weight at the mo. Hell, it weighs less than my XC bike


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

bigcrs said:


> Nice! Good to see The One in the mix. I should pull my finger and post mine up.
> 
> Whats the weight? Can't make it out in the pic.
> 
> Edit - I can now see the scale reading, (now that I widened the screen) that's light for THE ONE!


Thanks dude! It's now my one and only bike, it's replaced pretty much all of my other rides. It does XC and everything else there is!


----------



## expatrider (Feb 1, 2005)

fux said:


> Its a 29`er 140. Havn`t got a pic, but can take one next time i`m round the shop. We weighed the frame and shock to 2220g, Reynolds carbon wheels laced on Tune hubs 1420g, XX group set with RF next crankset, all ti bolts and formal carbon brakes. It weighed 10.1kg out of the box with tune seatpost and innertubes. I don`t think there is another factory made 140 29`er on the market with this weight at the mo. Hell, it weighs less than my XC bike


Have you spent time on the bike? If so, can you give us some details, and compare it to other bikes you have ridden? Thanks. I am considering getting this bike or the Stereo 160.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

This is my second Stereo 29. I havn`t had any time on the SLT because of snow but had quite a few rides on a stereo race. It`s sort of weird, rides like an XC bike up stuff and doesn`t wallow like other long travel bikes iv`e ridden and really kills it on the downs. 
It pretty much goes against what an enduro /am bike should be feel like. Its really pedal efficient, so much so that i`ll actually be doing some marathon racing on it too.


----------



## AdamBartonUK (Oct 3, 2012)

*One from Europe*

Posted this in the all mountain thread until I saw this one which is far more relevant.

This is my brand new Enduro rig based around a Labyrinth Agile Frame and BOS suspension


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Sold my Turner 5 Spot and just built up my new Chilcotin. Weighs about the same as the 5 Spot but will handle the rough even better. Ideally I would go even lighter and quicker for a pure Enduro rig but I'm going one bike for now and I need to cover a lot of ground. The Chili seems to be the answer.


----------



## Tinsley1 (Oct 5, 2011)

*2013 Race Rig*







Built this up at the end of last year, looking forward to racing enduro around UT/CO this summer


----------



## tomeeskeburbs (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, Im really getting into this Enduro stuff and just received my first sponsorship (one industries). With my sponsorship I get a deal on dimaondback and I was looking at the mission pro, from what i have heard its great and I wanted to know your guys opinion.
Thanks!


----------



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

tomeeskeburbs said:


> Hey everyone, Im really getting into this Enduro stuff and just received my first sponsorship (one industries). With my sponsorship I get a deal on dimaondback and I was looking at the mission pro, from what i have heard its great and I wanted to know your guys opinion.
> Thanks!


My friend has a mission. It is a very fun bike to ride downhill, however the frame is heavy for a 6 inch bike and it bobs quite a bit when pedaling. But if you have a deal, go for it, you'll get used to the bob of the knuckle box, try to make a light build out of it and it'll be a good fun bike.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

This will be my rig... (It's my main do it all bike)... Recently updated with new fork, wheelset, chainguide... Next is to work on the engine 

Frame: 2011 Yeti 575 small
Fork: 2013 Fox Float 36 160 RC2
Shock: 2011 Fox Float RP23 (will soon be 2013 Float CTD)
Headset: Cane Creek 40 series
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb 30.9 355/100
Handlebars: Easton Haven carbon 711mm
Stem: Truvativ AKA 70mm
Grips: ODI Yeti lock-on
Saddle: Fizik Gobi XM
Crankset: SLX 170mm 
Cassette: SRAM PG-980 11-34
Chainrings: Shimano XT 22T / Raceface 36T
Chain: KMC X10 SL
Chainguide: MRP 2X
Pedals: Shimano M540
Front Derailleur: Shimano SLX M675E
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0 med cage, 9 speed
Shifters: SRAM X9
Brakes: Avid Elixir CR
Rotors: Avid Cleansweep X 185 front / 160 rear
Wheelset: Easton Haven aluminum 20mm front axle / 12x142 rear axle
Tires: Maxxis High Roller 26x2.35 UST


----------



## bowseruni (Jun 17, 2012)

nissmo127 said:


> My new 27.5" Enduro rig I was going to sell it(due to injury over the winter) But I may just keep it now that I am healing up...It really needs a black fork and my Formula brakes put back on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrokenZ (Jun 10, 2009)

Another Yeti!


Yeti SB-66 by Dan.Sharpe, on Flickr


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

38 lbs of enduro racing awesomeness!

2009 cannondale moto
Lyrik U-turn
dhx 4.0 air
shimano xt 1x10 (34 front chain ring, 11:36 cassette)
e-13 lg1 guide/guard
2008 juicy 7s


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Ah. Hood River?


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

yep! right above cathrine creek i think.


----------



## yarondot (Jun 2, 2005)

*My tarnsition Covert 26 2013*

Here is my ride


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's mine. Only running one actual race this year as I'm focusing on endurance XC racing, but lots of training and riding it in Pisgah.










2011 Trek Remedy 9.9
- Revelation World Cup 150 or a Lyric coil 160 depending on trail
- XX1 (don't need no stinkin chain guide!)
- Elixir CR
- Flow EX with Ardent 2.4's

The only 2 things left to upgrade are the 710 aluminium bar to a 720+ carbon and a better dropper post, either KS Lev or Thomson, but the Gravity Dropper still rocks out.

-Tom


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

Trek Slash 9, size XL. All stock except Deity composite pedals, WTB Weirwolf tubeless tires, seat off old Enduro, ODI Rogue lock-on grips and Easton Havoc 50mm stem.


----------



## Modernape (May 1, 2007)

*Hex AM ti/carbon 650b*
















The Hex running with a 10x1 set up, X9 Type 2 mech & shifter and a XX1 chainset. No need for a chainguide and with zero chain drop...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

*Bike in the making...*

Blur LTc, awaiting my return from AFG.

DT Swiss EXM 150mm
Chinese Carbon 30mm rims
DT 240 hubs
Niner carbon bar
Cane Creek 40 headset
North Shore Billet GXP direct mount 36t chainring


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)

specs:
2013 revelation 27.5 @ 150mm travel
King headset
RF SixC bars
Thomson stem
X.9 type 2 der and shifter
SRAM 10spd 11-36T cassette
X.O cranks with MRP bling ring
MRP lopes SL
RS reverb with SDG ti-fly
XTR trail brakes
Enve/hope/hadley/sapim cxr wheelset

Weight 27.8lbs.


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

WhipChop's GT - WhipChop's Bike Check - Vital MTB

My Vital MTB bike check for my GT Sanction. Two Enduro races and 1 Super D under my belt with this bike. Another super D coming this Saturday...


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ready to rock the Oregon Enduro Series starting 5-25-13


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Maiden voyage:










Just picked it up earlier in the week, love it! Coming from a commencal supreme that was probably sitting around 38lbs, this thing climbs like a billy goat. Will be hitting a BME stop or two this season, can't wait.


----------



## jlf.ski.bike.sail (May 5, 2006)

upgrade, from the cannondale moto...down to a slim 33lbs.

2013 banshee spitfire.
2009 rockshox lyric u-turn
code-7 brakes.
xt/zee 1x10


----------



## Verttii (Aug 20, 2009)

The frame finally arrived!

Norco Range Killer-B, built from a frameset, Vengeance HLR, Float R, XX1 32t cranks, 10spd X9/X0 gears, Arch EX wheels, XT brakes, Answer carbon bar, etc... Sums up to 13.7kg(30.2lbs), pedals and climbs amazingly well, especially when compared to my previous Covert V2. Also downhill performance is tons better than the covert... all smiles now...


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

camarosam said:


> Here is me and my bike right after the race. Love the bike, hate the fork.
> 
> Finished First place in Cat 2 with 4th fastest overall time of all Cat 1, Cat 2, and Pro riders.


 Time to upgrade-


----------



## bol2rire (Oct 25, 2005)

*Norco Range Killer B*

Custom Built. This bike rocks! Only 4 rides on it but I love it.


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

As a follow-up to our posts on the subject of dropper posts for Enduro racing - after my first OES season of racing, I can see how a dropper post may not always be beneficial. Glad I had one at Hood River and Bend, but probably could've ridden without one at Camas, Ashland, and Mt.Hood/Sandy Ridge. Jgusta - you're a great rider and after having competed against you in the two races you did I have much respect. Hope to see you out at more races next year. I'll still be running a dropper post  - Craig


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey guys I'm from Australia here is my new enduro bike fresh after 3rd place in a local 6hr.


----------



## ryan12210 (Feb 15, 2009)

2012 Rocky Mountain Slayer 70
Marzocchi 55 Micro Air ti
Azonic Outlaws wheels
Raceface Atlas FR cranks
Avid Elixir Trail 9 brakes
Gravity dropper post
X9 drivetrain


----------



## rodeoj (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

*My 2013 Uzzy*

Parts	Brand	Model	Additional info
Frame	Intense	Uzzi	2013 Small Raw
Rear Shock	Cane Creek	CCDB Air	
Fork	Fox Racing Shox	36 Float FIT 180	2014 with Custom Decals
Headset	Chris King	Inset 5	
Handlebar	Race Face	Next Carbon Riser	
Stem	Syntace	F109 60mm	
Grips	Other	Cork bar tape	
Brakes	Hope Technology	Mono Mini	203 Front, 160 Rear, Ti bolts & Goodridge Cables
Brake Levers	Hope	Carbon Fiber	With Alloy Bolts
Shifters	SRAM	XO Grip Shift	3x10
Front Derailleur	SRAM	XO 3x10	
Rear Derailleur	SRAM	XX Med Cage	
Cranks	SRAM	XO Triple	Loaded Alloy Chainring Bolts
Chainrings / Sprocket	SRAM	22-33-44	
Bottom Bracket	Chris King	Ceramic	
Chain	KMC	X10SL	
Cassette / Rear Cog	SRAM	XX 11-36	
Pedals	Speedplay	Ti Frog	
Front Rim	Stan's NoTubes	ZTR Crest	
Rear Rim	Stan's NoTubes	ZTR Crest	
Hubs	Hope Technology	Pro 2 EVO	with Ceramic Bearings
Spokes	DT Swiss	Supercomp	Heat Treated & Triple Butted with Alloy Nipples
Front Tire	Kenda	2.35 Nevagal	No Tubes Sealant
Rear Tire	Kenda	2.35 Nevagal	No Tubes Sealant
Saddle	Selle Italia	SLR Carbino	115g With Red Stripper Tassels
Seatpost	RockShox	Reverb Dropper	with White Cable
Seatpost Clamp	Loaded Precision 
General Info 
Model Year	2013
Riding Type	Trail / All-Mountain	
Weight	30 lb 0 oz (13608 g)
Additional Info	Best bike on the planet. P.S. Don't believe the hype, 26ers rule!!!:cornut:


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone used m820 shadow+?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

See if the MTBR pic-uploader finally works...

This ride is working for me...heck, even won an Enduro race last weekend. Going for DH this weekend.

A few changes from stock:

785mm Answer Protaper Carbon low-rise bars
Ultegra 11-28 cassette (yep, I climb just fine on it)
XX1 Crankset (have 30 and 32t rings to choose from)
Shimano M520 pedals 
Fizik Anteres Vs saddle
Command Post Blacklite 120mm drop.
Tubless
29.something lbs.

It rips.


----------



## rave81 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm using a Giant Trance X 29er 2013

Brakes: SHIMANO XTR M988 LEVER WITH SHIMANO XT CALIPERS 
SHIFTERS: SHIMANO XTR
HANDLEBAR: EASTON HAVOC 750MM 
STEM: 50MM GIANT AM STEM
FORK: FOX FLOAT CTD 32 120MM 
REAR SHOCK: FOX CTD FLOAT BOOSTVALVE
CRANKSET: SHIMANO XT WITH 34T SR4 RENTHAL
PEDALS: CRANK BROTHERS MALLET DH/RACE 
SEATPOST: FOX DOSS 5" 
SADDLE: PROLOGO
CHAIN: KMC 10 SPEED
DERAILLER: SHIMANO SAINT M820 SHADOW+ 
CASSETTE: SHIMANO XT 
WHEELSET: GAINT P-XC2 
TIRES: MAXXIS ARDENT UST.


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)

my 08 felt redemption 165mm frame.
canecreek angleset -1.5
suntour durolux rc2(lowerd to 170mm)
fox dhx 5 air
1X9 drivetrain 34T/12-36
shimano zee rear derailleur
onza ibex FR 2.25 tires
weight 34lbs


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Shredman69 said:


> Parts	Brand	Model	Additional info
> Frame	Intense	Uzzi	2013 Small Raw
> Rear Shock	Cane Creek	CCDB Air
> Fork	Fox Racing Shox	36 Float FIT 180	2014 with Custom Decals
> ...


LOL. awesome seat.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

MTBAlex said:


> LOL. awesome seat.


Lol, thanks. Gotta pimp it with the stripper tassels!:thumbsup:


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is mine and my wife's Santa Cruz
Trc and bronson c


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

Vintage!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

bol2rire said:


> Custom Built. This bike rocks! Only 4 rides on it but I love it.
> View attachment 807067


Are they Spank Oozy wheels? How are they holding up?


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Specialized Enduro 29 has been added to the stable. Upgrades as follows;

Easton Haven Al wheels
KS Lev 150 dropper post
Hans Dampf F/Conti MKII R tubeless
1x10 conversion with RaceFace narrow/wide 32t ring

Clean



Dirty









And a picture of my HD which is still in the garage


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Salespunk said:


> Specialized Enduro 29 has been added to the stable.


Nice bike. I thought I heard you say you have a Mach 6 on order somewhere. That would be a cool stable. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

You are correct. Kind of pissed it isn't here yet. Patience is a virtue that I am missing!


----------



## Stylomat (Aug 19, 2007)

Mine:


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*A 'Unique' Nomad*

Hi All,

Sister's in Law bike finally built up. Just need to tune fork/shock and finalise stem spacer height.

Per the specs below, was hoping to end up with something 'unique'.

Specs:

Frame - 2013 Santa Cruz Nomad C (Medium)
Rear Shock - Fox Float CTD
Headset - Cane Creek 110
Seat Collar - Santa Cruz
Fork - 2013 Bos Deville TRC (160mm)
Stem - 2013 FSA OS-99 CSI UD Carbon/Alloy Hybrid 90mm Green Stem 
Handlebars - FSA K-FORCE LOW RISER HANDLEBAR
Grips - GT Lock-On Grips 
Saddle - Fizik Arione Donna 
Seatpost - Niner RDO Kermit Green
Brakes - Shimano Saint M820 Disc Brake
Rotors - Shimano XT-Saint RT86 Ice-Tech 6-Bolt @ 203mm 
R/Derailleur - Shimano Saint M820 Shadow+ 10 Speed Rear Mech 
Rear Shifter - Shimano Saint M820 1x10 Speed Trigger Shifter
Cassette - Shimano XT M771 10 Speed MTB Cassette 11-36T
Chain - Shimano XT HG95 10 Speed Chain
Crankset - HammerSchmidt AM 
Front Shifter - HammerSchmidt X.0
Bottom Bracket - HammerSchmidt AM (73mm)
Wheelset - Xentis Kappa 2 
Tires - Schwalbe Crazy Bob 26 x 2.35
Inner Tubes - Continental
Pedals - Shimano M647 Clipless SPD MTB Pedals
WEIGHT: *15.1kg - 33.22pds*


----------



## Modernape (May 1, 2007)

*Kingdom Hex 275*

My race rig from this years Enduro World Series finals in Finale Ligure.









I didn't exactly get a podium or cover myself in glory but I had a lot of fun riding the race with the Hex. Race weight 28lbs inc pedals.

Ti frame with carbon links, Pike 160, Syntace wheelset, XX1/XO stuff and Wolf tooth chainring etc


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

My Gravity Enduro racing setup i use in some local run events.

2012 Remedy 8 Size Large
Kashima Upgrade Front Fork
Full XT Driveline 2x10 with shadow plus Medium cage derailleur 
Hans Dampf Front, Bonty XR4 Team Rear
Reverb Stealth 150mm Dropper
Deity Comp Blacklabel 740mm Bars
Lizard Skin Dual Lock Grips
Blackspire 36 Tooth Front Chain ring 
Blackspire 2x Chain Guide
Stans Tubeless
180mm XT Rotors
142x12 Zee rear hub
XTR Trail Clip Pedals (not shown being rebuilt)
Current weight 13.5kg


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I got some new wheels, tires and gears.:thumbsup:

Parts	List:
Frame Intense	Uzzi	2013 Small Raw
Rear Shock	Cane Creek	CCDB Air	
Fork Fox Racing Shox	36 Float FIT 180	2014 with Custom Decals
Headset Chris King	Inset 5	
Handlebar Race Face	Next Carbon Riser	
Stem	Syntace	F109 60mm	
Grips	Other	Cork bar tape	
Brakes Hope Technology Mono Mini	203 Front, 160 Rear, Ti bolts & Goodridge Cables
Brake Levers	Hope Carbon Fiber with Alloy Bolts
Shifters SRAM	XO Grip Shift	3x10
Front Derailleur	SRAM	XO 3x10	
Rear Derailleur	SRAM	XX Med Cage	
Cranks SRAM	XO Triple	Loaded Alloy Chainring Bolts
Chainrings Black Spire/ActionTec	20-32-42	
Bottom Bracket	Chris King	Ceramic	
Chain KMC	X10SL	
Cassette Leonardi General Lee 11-40	
Pedals Speedplay	Ti Frog	
Front Rim Enve AM	
Rear Rim Enve AM	
Hubs Hope Technology Pro 2 EVO	with Ceramic Bearings
Spokes DT Swiss	Supercomp Heat Treated & Triple Butted w/Alloy Nipples
Front Tire Maxis Minion DHF 2.50	No Tubes Sealant
Rear Tire Maxis Minion DHR 2.35	No Tubes Sealant
Saddle Selle Italia	SLR Carbino	115g With Red Stripper Tassels
Seatpost RockShox	Reverb Dropper	with White Cable
Seatpost Clamp	Loaded Precision	
General Info	
Model Year	2013
Riding Type	Freeride/All-Mountain/Enduro
Weight	30 lb 0 oz (13608 g)
Additional Info	Best bike I've ever ridden, P.S. Don't believe the hype, 26ers rule!!!

Here's some video of me and my local trails. The second one gets good from the middle on.:thumbsup:


----------



## RicardoCeu (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## RicardoCeu (Dec 10, 2013)

*My actual Enduro rig*

Here she is: a full customized 2008 Slayer SXC 30. I had a blast building this badass rig. She rides so well, and it's so composed on the trails. Pretty stoked!
Hop you enjoy it!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

RicardoCeu said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks bro, so is yours.:thumbsup:


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Stylomat said:


> Mine:


This bike looks awesome. Really intrigued by it.


----------



## Oddy (Dec 10, 2013)

My Kingdom HEX AM275 Race setup Titanium with Carbon links
















Fork: X-Fusion Sweep 160mm Black
Rear shock X-Fusion O2 with a custom tune.

Crankset: SRAM X9 with Wolf Components Spider 32T
Bottom Bracket: SRAM GXP
Rear Mech: SRAM XO 10SPD
Shifter: SRAM XO 10SPD
Cassette: SRAM 10SPD 11-36T
Chain: SRAM 10SPD
Wheels: Hope and Ringle
Tyres: Hans Dampf 27.5 x 2.35 Trailstar witha Super Gravity compound on the rear
Brakes: Avid XO Trail
Headset: Cane Creek Zero Stack 44/56
Handlebar: Truvativ Steve Smith Riser, 780mm, 30mm Rise, Silver
Stem: Thompson 50mm
Grips: Renthal Lock On Kevlar
Saddle: SDG
Seatpost: Rockshox Reverb

Kingdom Bike


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm quite intrigued by that Evil as well. the more and more I ride big box brands the more and more I want something from a smaller brand.


----------



## cicciotopone (Dec 12, 2011)

*My enduro training bike*

This is my training enduro bike, I'm waiting for a Lapierre Spicy Team that will be my racing bike.

This is a Lapierre Spicy 327. The mod I did:
Rochshox Reverb
Fizik Tundra 00 Saddle
Easton Haven 55mm stem
Easton Havoc Carbon bar
Rockshox Pike RTC3 Dual Air forx


----------



## kimbers (Jan 24, 2011)

*Its all part of the Process*

my 08 Kona Dawg raced to a poor finish in the UK Gravity Enduro Series last year
marzocchi 44 rc3tis
gravity dropper
slx 2x9














now rocking my new 153
pikes 1x10 with 30t narrow/wide, no chain device yet!? the pikes rule
1st race is still a couple of months away! but I cant wait to let her rip!
but have big plans for 2014 looking forward to the UKGE round at innerleithen and the EWS round at Glentress the week after and then the Megavalanche


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Testing this out, not a production model (yet...)



























(I know, front skewer is off a bit, it has since been corrected )


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice looking rig. How slack is that front end???


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks. Measured at about 66.5 using two different iphone apps, looks and feels a little slacker IMO though...


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

jhazard said:


> Thanks. Measured at about 66.5 using two different iphone apps, looks and feels a little slacker IMO though...


What apps if you don't mind me asking, I'm looking for one. Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

If u have an iPhone, just search angle finder in the App Store. The first one that pops up is basic angle finder. It's free and works fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Yep, that's what I did.

FWIW, I have "Angelfinder" and "iGradient"


----------



## Fullcoilmojo (Aug 5, 2013)

Stylomat said:


> Mine:


Sick as hell! I absolutely love my mojo hd but.......oh and a matching undead for park days. Beautiful bike!


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

Stylomat said:


> Mine:


How's that BOS Deville fork? My LBS is now a dealer for them. Really like the convertible 15-20mm axle idea.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Shredman69 said:


> If u have an iPhone, just search angle finder in the App Store. The first one that pops up is basic angle finder. It's free and works fine.:thumbsup:


Cheers and to jhazard also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Here is my latest build





Wheels are temporary while I am waiting for my hubs to arrive.

Also ended up with an HDR in place of my HD


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

My new Enduro bike, competed on it for the first time last weekend and was super impressed with it.

2014 Trek Slash 8 size large
XT 2X Cranks
XT Shadow plus med cage der..
XT rear cassette
Diety Comp Black label bars 740mm
150mm Reverb Dropper
XTR Trail Pedals
Tubeless

Rest is stock.

Comes in at 14.35Kg.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I made some upgrades and got it down to 29.9lbs or 13.56kg for you euro guys. 7" travel front and rear, climbs great and descends even better. Super stiff and handles awesome. No lockouts needed with the VPP either.:thumbsup: Click the link below for further info on the build.

Intense Uzzi - Faster Than U's Bike Check - Vital MTB


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Might hit some of the WVMBA enduro races this season with my Kona Satori. I built it mainly as a rock crawler but it would probably make a good enough enduro rig as it's set up.

Manitou Tower Pro @ 140mm

Flows EX wheels on Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs

Formula T1 brakes

Ill be ditching the front derailleur and replacing the 22/36 chainrings with a single 26t. 11/36 in back


----------



## vetprowanab (Apr 7, 2010)

*Aluminum Bronson - large*

Demoed the carbon last year and knew I had to have one. Turns out mine will be aluminum. Gotta long way to go...unless I just ride the Niner.


----------



## Fullcoilmojo (Aug 5, 2013)

Shredman69 said:


> I made some upgrades and got it down to 29.9lbs or 13.56kg for you euro guys. 7" travel front and rear, climbs great and descends even better. Super stiff and handles awesome. No lockouts needed with the VPP either.:thumbsup: Click the link below for further info on the build.
> 
> Intense Uzzi - Faster Than U's Bike Check - Vital MTB


So sick! I wish I could increase the travel on my mojo hd in the rear. ?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Fullcoilmojo said:


> So sick! I wish I could increase the travel on my mojo hd in the rear. 


Thanks bro! Glad u like it. My buddy had a MoJo and really liked it and I'm sure yours is sick too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fullcoilmojo (Aug 5, 2013)

I love my hd. I just wish it wasn't so harsh on park days


----------



## Dhd12 (Mar 10, 2012)

My 2014 Spicy Team enduro. 27.33 lbs








Nico Vouilloz developed world enduro championship weapon. Simply awesome :yesnod:


----------



## lvhdds (Sep 26, 2009)

Liteville 601 - sub 30 lbs


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice! How much travel in the rear? And are those Syntace wide rims?


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

my new dream bike...


HellDriverChris said:


> Liteville 601 - sub 30 lbs


----------



## lvhdds (Sep 26, 2009)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice! How much travel in the rear? And are those Syntace wide rims?


For the rear there were two stock options. It´s the Mk1 frame. Currently the Mk3 is available. Fox DHX Air 222x63 with 165mm travel and 240x76 with 190mm travel.

I assembled a RS Monarch Plus HV RT3 (222x66). The travel should by approx. 173mm.

Yes. These are the Syntace W35 rims.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Whip Chop! (Apr 27, 2007)

HellDriverChris said:


> Liteville 601 - sub 30 lbs


Sick looking bike!


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

can you get this in the USA?


HellDriverChris said:


> Liteville 601 - sub 30 lbs


----------



## vetprowanab (Apr 7, 2010)

Several US dealers. California, Colorado, Washington and South Carolina
Liteville Dealers -


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

herb!


----------



## 661lee (Apr 11, 2007)

jhazard said:


> Testing this out, not a production model (yet...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## formu1fan (Jan 23, 2010)

HellDriverChris said:


> Liteville 601 - sub 30 lbs


:eekster::eekster: Incredible. Knowing that it can be built up light like that makes me want it even more.


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)

Kona Process 134 size S
Industry Nine Enduro Wheels, High Roller II Tires
Pike @140mm
DB Air CS (modification of climb switch required)
Reverb Stealth 125mm
XT Brakes, Crank, Pedals
Wolf Tooth 30t Chainring
XX1 Cassette, Derailleur, Chain, Shifter


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

So u work for Industry Nine I take it? How much for a set of red hubs?:ihih:


----------



## tomeeskeburbs (Jul 29, 2010)

*My Jekyll*

This is my bike, upgrades are coming! I've never raced enduro but this year she get's to be my steed to see how it goes.


----------



## Geir (Oct 1, 2011)

*New wheels on my Lapierre Spicy 516*

Put on some Mavic Crossmax ST wheels and ride tubeless now. Even changed the standard post when it collapsed. Had this CB kronolog laying around. Working fine so far.


----------



## acfsportsfan (Aug 13, 2004)

Looking forward to my first Enduro race coming up at SeaOtter and loving everything about my Sworks E29er.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*A 'Unique' Nomad - Version 2*

Does this count ? (update of post # 160) :thumbsup:


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Some awesome bikes here!


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's my ride
My custom build up gt distortion 
Yes that is 36 float fork with a 650b front wheel
I23 freq team rims
Such a fun bike










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mhupix (Jan 3, 2015)

My full custom 2015 SC Heckler. Still lot of work to do - convert to 1x, droppers seatpost, change to tubeless.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's my ever loyal rig!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Replaced my 575 frame with an SB66 frame. #26aintdead










Frame: 2013 Yeti SB-66A Yellow/Turq (Medium)
Fork: Fox Float 36 RC2 160
Shock: Fox Float CTD w/ Trail Adjust
Headset: Cane Creek 40
Stem: Easton Havoc 35mmX0deg
Bars: Easton Havoc Carbon 750mm
Grips: Yeti ODI black
Seat Post: RockShox Reverb 100/380 
Saddle: Fizik Gobi M5 black
Shifter: SRAM X9 9-speed
Rear Der: Shimano Zee Freeride 10-speed w/ spacer mod
Cassette: SRAM PG-990 11-34
Chain: KMC X10SL Ti-Nitride coating
Crankset: SRAM X1 1400 w/ 30T ring (narrow/wide)
BB: SRAM GXP 66/73mm
Pedals: DMR Vault blue ano
Brakes: Shimano Saint M820 180/180
Wheel Front: Easton Haven 559x21 20x110 axle
Wheel Rear: Easton Haven 559x21 12x142 axle
Tire Front: Maxxis Minion DHF UST 26x2.5
Tire Rear: Maxxis High Roller II EXO TR 26x2.3


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Sweet Bro! We're keeping 26 alive!


----------



## DrPete (Jul 20, 2004)

Best bike I've ever owned, no question. It laughs at anything I can throw at it. Here she is on the Maston Rim in Bend, OR.

XL Nomad 3
Fox 36
CC DBAir CS
ENVE M70
XX1
XTR Trail brakes
Crossmax XL pedals
Reverb Stealth
Ergon SME3 Pro saddle
Crappy motor


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

my new Soda 26"


----------



## triangle01 (Apr 1, 2015)

2015 Canyon 9.0 team


----------



## triangle01 (Apr 1, 2015)

2015 Canyon Strive 9.0 Team


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

mikkosan said:


>


Sweet set up! What frame is it?


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

DrPete said:


> Best bike I've ever owned, no question. It laughs at anything I can throw at it. Here she is on the Maston Rim in Bend, OR.
> 
> XL Nomad 3
> Fox 36
> ...


DrPete you should consider upgrading to the Saint brakes. Made a huge difference for me because I didn't have to death grip my XTR's anymore. Didn't realize how much I was doing that until after the switch.


----------



## wicki30 (Sep 8, 2015)

Custom Jamis Dakar AMT Pro 2014

Enduro Pilipinas








Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

My Soda


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)

My enduro. 150mm revelation. 1x10 zee drivetrain. 27lbs of steel bliss!!

#26aintdead


----------



## Chadz (Nov 7, 2014)

A lot of nice bikes here. Just wanted to share mine. Im new to this so only did one enduro but planning to do more this year. Not in the pic but currently using gravity light 165mm cranks and also want to upgrade the shock.


----------



## mrwulf (Mar 22, 2005)

My custom RM Altitude 750 MSL....


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## hot_beef_sundae (Jan 13, 2016)

me on my old rig. 2015 nomad, 36 rc2, 11-6, m8000, dt 350 with flow ex, HR2 2.4, chromag osx bars, saint m810 brakes, ks dropper. Broke the frame within a season, new build in the works


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

2015/2016 Canfield riot, xo carbon cranks, xtr everything else, hadley hubs LB 38mm DH hoops, pike. 11-6 on the way once I sell off my old ibis HD.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## twodragunns (Oct 8, 2015)

2015 Specialized Enduro Elite 29er, 32 tooth Absolute Black oval chainring, Deity Mohawk D31 handlebar, T-Mac platform pedals, Maxxis Minion DHR II tri compound tires tubeless ..... very fast and it shreds everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## blue_biker (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Well since we signed up for CES I thought I'd post up my current rig. 

Best bike I've ever ridden. Gets me out of many jams I get myself into. Haha

2016 Intense Tracer 275c "Palmer Edition" 26lbs O.E. spec with tubeless.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

JCWages said:


> Well since we signed up for CES I thought I'd post up my current rig.
> 
> Best bike I've ever ridden. Gets me out of many jams I get myself into. Haha
> 
> ...


Super nice bike but there is no way it is even close to 26lbs. I bet if you put on an accurate scale you will see 29lbs.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

LMN said:


> Super nice bike but there is no way it is even close to 26lbs. I bet if you put on an accurate scale you will see 29lbs.


Thanks!

The scale is accurate.  We weighed my girlfriend's Tracer DVO straight out the box and it was just over 30lbs.

Have you looked at the spec sheet? It was a 8 ounces over 27lbs before I went tubeless and swapped tires from the HRII to Vigilante/Trailboss. FWIW the Factory level Tracer is a pound lighter thanks to the ENVE carbon hoops. Lots of carbon on the Palmer and Factory models.

Copied from my intro post:
Specs:
Frame:Large 2016 Intense Tracer 275c Palmer Edition 140 -160 mm travel, full carbon
Fork: FOX FACTORY 36 FLOAT, 3 Pos Lever w/ Open Mode Adj, 27.5" 15QR Thru Axle, 160 mm Travel
Shock: FOX FACTORY FLOAT X, 3 Po s Lever w/ Open Mode Adj, LV EVOL, 200 x 57 mm
Wheels: DT Swss E1501
Hubs: 28 Hole DT Swiss 240 15 mm Front Hub; 142 x 12 Rear Hub w/ XD Driver, 6 Bolt
Rims: DT Swiss E 1501 Spline One 27.5", Tubeless Ready
Spokes: DT Competition 2.0/1.8/2.0
Tires: Maxxis High Roller II, 27.5 x 2.3", EXO TR
Shifters: SRAM X1, 11-speed
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X01, 11-speed
Crank: E13 TRSr Carbon
Cassette: SRAM XG-1180 10-42, 11-speed
Chain: SRAM X1, 11-speed
Saddle: Fabric Scoop Radius Pro
Seatpost: RockShox Reverb Stealth, 31.6 mm x 420 mm, zero offset, 125 mm of travel
Handlebar: RENTHAL FatBar Carbon 20 mm - 760 mm
Stem: Renthal Duo Stem 50 mm
Headset: Cane Creek, 40, alloy cartridge, 25 mm of spacers
Brakeset: Magura MT8 Disc Brake, 180 mm rotor front and rear
Grips: Intense Dual Density Lock-On

Weight 27.08lbs without pedals and still on tubes"


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

That is pretty freaking light. I am finding bike with similar Specs to be around 29lbs. To be fair your bike with pedals is going to be pretty close to 28lbs. (Two scoops of Stans is usually similar weight to a tube so it is a wash).

I jealous. My Enduro bike is pimped and it is 30lbs.



JCWages said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The scale is accurate.  We weighed my girlfriend's Tracer DVO straight out the box and it was just over 30lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

LMN said:


> That is pretty freaking light. I am finding bike with similar Specs to be around 29lbs. To be fair your bike with pedals is going to be pretty close to 28lbs. (Two scoops of Stans is usually similar weight to a tube so it is a wash).
> 
> I jealous. My Enduro bike is pimped and it is 30lbs.


I hear ya. I only lost about 78g going tubeless bit I dropped a little over 200g swapping tires. My pedals weigh 354g. I only post weight without pedals since that seems to be the industry standard. 

30lbs is still a decent weight. I had to mod my 2015 Sight to get it down to 30lbs. That thing was a tank for a carbon frame.


----------



## font9a (Jul 4, 2004)

My "new" Maverick ML8. It feels so good!

* Maverick ML8 165mm frame
* XTR M9000 1-11
* Hope Tech II 183mm brakes
* Hope ceramic BB
* King hubs, Mavic 819 UST, 2.35 Nevegals
* Cromag saddle, bars
* Renthal stem
* Maverick dropper post
* Fox Factory RC2 160mm 36
* Candy 4Ti pedals


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

JCWages said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The scale is accurate.  We weighed my girlfriend's Tracer DVO straight out the box and it was just over 30lbs.
> 
> ...


Scale shot with pedals?


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

2016 Canfield riot. 
Roval sl fatties wheels
Pike fork
Double barrel air. 
Xtr drive train with XO cranks

This thing is wild! The faster you go the more fun it gets. Feels like a DH for sure.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

JCWages said:


> I hear ya. I only lost about 78g going tubeless bit I dropped a little over 200g swapping tires. My pedals weigh 354g. I only post weight without pedals since that seems to be the industry standard.
> 
> 30lbs is still a decent weight. I had to mod my 2015 Sight to get it down to 30lbs. That thing was a tank for a carbon frame.


I am on an Orbea Rallon, the Aluminum frame adds a pounds I figure.

Spec is:
Frame: Orbea Rallon, small.
Fork: FOX FACTORY 36 FLOAT, HSLS compression, 27.5" 15QR Thru Axle, 160 mm Travel
Shock: FOX FACTORY FLOAT X, 3 Po s Lever w/ Open Mode Adj, LV EVOL
Wheels: XTR Trail
Hubs: XTR centre lock
Rims: XTR
Spokes: XTR
Tires: Maxxis High Roller II, 27.5 x 2.3", EXO TR Front, Ikon EXO TR 2.35 rear.
Shifters: XTR
Rear Derailleur: XTR
Crank: XTR
Cassette: XTR
Chain: XTR
Saddle: Selle Italia carbon railed flight
Seatpost: Fox DOSS
Handlebar: Pro-carbon 760mm
Stem: Pro: 50mm
Headset: Don't know
Brakeset:XTR
Grips: Pro lock on grips
Pedals: XTR race pedals.

30lbs on the button. The Aluminum frame adds a bit but not that much.

As I said a fairly pimped set-up.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

The majority of weight differences is going to be in either the frame or wheel/tire combo.

Those DT Swiss wheels are light, with lighter tires mounted on them...and weighed without pedals.

My medium Mach 6 weighs just under 30lbs (with pedals) with heavier King/WTB I25 wheels, DHF/DHR combo and a chain guide/bash guard. It is what it is.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

richde said:


> The majority of weight differences is going to be in either the frame or wheel/tire combo.
> 
> Those DT Swiss wheels are light, with lighter tires mounted on them...and weighed without pedals.
> 
> My medium Mach 6 weighs just under 30lbs (with pedals) with heavier King/WTB I25 wheels, DHF/DHR combo and a chain guide/bash guard. It is what it is.


Aye, the 240 hubs are light. The carbon crankset helps too. Even the brake levers are carbon. The seat is 194g which is a good 100g+ less than the average seat.

If you're a strong rider none of that matters. I'm not so every little bit helps.  ,


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I just noticed as a scanned the first page of this thread that my original posted "Enduro" rig is three bikes ago. Time to update. 
Knolly Endorphin:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnarman (Feb 28, 2016)

Would the new diamondback release be an enduro bije?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

2015 Spitfire


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Some pics from my local Enduro races this year. Bike is a 2016 Rocky Mountain Altitude 799 custom build with 160mm pike, 150mm of Monarch plus debonair, 1x11 XT/XTR, guide RSC brakes, Zelvy Carbon wheel with Hope hubs and 2.8 Nobby Nic front tyre with 2.5 WTB Breakout rear which really suit our dry conditions. First year racing in the elite category and while I didn't place or anything I had a lot of fun challenging myself.


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Haven't posted to this thread in a while, currently on a Halloween 275C. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddbullard76 (Sep 21, 2011)

*My Enduro Rig 2015 Intense Tracer 275C*


----------



## bikeboardorblade (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabby (Nov 11, 2013)

Spe Enduro 2015


----------

